# Soap molds from Etsy



## Khanjari (Feb 27, 2014)

Has anyone ever bought any soap molds from Etsy? Is there a return policy on the molds or once you buy them you are stuck? Please advise


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 27, 2014)

Yep, I have. Had some sent from South Korea (WilliamhouseKorea) to me in Oz. Love em. If you check each seller's listing you'll see a section called Shipping & Polices. From what I've seen they will refund for damage but not if you change your mind about the item (so choose carefully) and not for customs mess ups. They all have a policy about lost parcels and what they will and will not refund for.


----------



## KatieNK (Feb 27, 2014)

It would depend on the individual shop and their policies. I suggest reading reviews, too.


----------



## Khanjari (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks guys! I will be very careful. 

You all are an amazing support!


----------



## soapylondon (Feb 27, 2014)

I have ordered moulds from China from Etsy before. It's riskier thank normal online shopping but I always keep the purchase low enough so if loose the item or money it's not going to upset me or my bank account. So far all my orders have been successful.


----------



## Khanjari (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes, I saw the ones from China and they looked pretty but then thought that I may end up with heavy shipping fees..... I think I should find some place here LOL


----------



## Lin (Feb 27, 2014)

Actually China usually has cheaper shipping than US sellers. I believe the shipping there is government subsidizing. You also find loads of free shipping on items on ebay from china as a result. I've bought silicone molds from china off ebay for 3 bucks with free shipping.


----------



## CaraCara (Feb 27, 2014)

I buy from Ebay and most times the shipping is free.  Sometimes it takes up to a month to receive it and sometimes it takes a week. I find that dealing with sellers from Asia are hassle free and no different than buying from North America except in price.


----------



## Khanjari (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks CaraCara. I will look on ebay today. I am not in a very big hurry of getting the molds. Just want to try my hand at different shapes and styles of soap!


----------



## Khanjari (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks Lin. I am going to check that out. I just didn't go all the way to check out to see what the final out of pocket amount would be.  

You all rock!


----------



## Happysoap (Feb 28, 2014)

You might also want to check out www.aliexpress.com. So far I have had wonderful experience with sellers of molds from this site. Customer service is great and the item is as described. Price is also very nice. No return policy but they will refund damaged or items that do not arrive. They deal with US a lot and have free shipping for a lot of items.


----------



## Cutter (Feb 28, 2014)

I love Etsy! I buy silicone molds - and tons of other stuff - from Etsy all the time. NEVER had a problem. All the stuff coming out of China usually takes about 3 weeks to get here but it's well worth it for the price. Particularly as a Canadian! Most US companies like Bramble Berry treat us Canucks like an afterthought and do nothing to encourage business with them - quite the opposite in fact. Point in fact. I just bought 3 load molds from a shop in Hong Kong off Etsy - same ones as BB sells. These were $8 and BB sells them for $10. 2 dollar difference. No big deal. Shipping from Honk Kong - $4.55  Shipping from BB - $34.25. Excuse me? *blink* $30 more to mail me the same item and you're right across the border from Canada to boot?! That's not even trying to find a good price for international shipping. I do see some US companies and sellers on Etsy actually make the effort and it shows. Many US Etsy soapmakers sell their soap for $5 on average - but charge $13 to mail it here. Whereas I've seen others with shipping charges as low as $3 - which is reasonable. And a lot of Chinese distributors like Mini In The Box - awesome website by the way - not only do free shipping from China on $25 dollar orders - they actually do free expedited shipping on orders over $35!!!

So yeah, I buy from Etsy and I also buy directly from overseas all the time because I'm pretty much forced to anyway. So if any of our American cousins here are selling or planning on selling product internationally then it behooves you to be constantly  relentless in finding the cheapest/fastest best shipping deals you can otherwise you're just needlessly leaving money on the table for someone else to walk away with.

P.S. You can also find a lot of good deals from HK dealers on Ebay too!


----------



## Cutter (Feb 28, 2014)

Happysoap said:


> You might also want to check out www.aliexpress.com. So far I have had wonderful experience with sellers of molds from this site. Customer service is great and the item is as described. Price is also very nice. No return policy but they will refund damaged or items that do not arrive. They deal with US a lot and have free shipping for a lot of items.



Yeah, only problem with AliX is that most of their products have to be bought in pretty serious quantities - generally 100s if not thousands of pieces per order. As I stated Ebay, Etsy, Mini in the Box, etc are all better and easier for this sort of thing.


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Feb 28, 2014)

Derpina Bubbles said:


> Yep, I have. Had some sent from South Korea (WilliamhouseKorea) to me in Oz. Love em.  If you check each seller's listing you'll see a section called Shipping & Polices. From what I've seen they will refund for damage but not if you change your mind about the item (so choose carefully) and not for customs mess ups.  They all have a policy about lost parcels and what they will and will not refund for.



@Derpina Bubbles
I looked on WilliamhouseKorea and love some of those molds.  Are they molds or stamps? The descriptions read as molds but based on the prices I can't help but wonder.  Can you share what you've gotten from them? Thanks.


----------



## Khanjari (Feb 28, 2014)

Thank you all so much for sharing your experiences. I honestly for now, am inter tested in a cupcake mold which would also have the frosting part of the cupcake. I had seen one on etsy.


----------



## Khanjari (Feb 28, 2014)

ilovesoap2 said:


> @Derpina Bubbles
> 
> I looked on WilliamhouseKorea and love some of those molds.  Are they molds or stamps? The descriptions read as molds but based on the prices I can't help but wonder.  Can you share what you've gotten from them? Thanks.




You are so right! I have been looking on EBay and some of them are REALLY confusing


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Feb 28, 2014)

mini in the box has some nice ones too, but $5/6 a piece is pricey since I'm looking to mold soaps for sale.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 28, 2014)

ilovesoap2 said:


> @Derpina Bubbles
> I looked on WilliamhouseKorea and love some of those molds. Are they molds or stamps? The descriptions read as molds but based on the prices I can't help but wonder. Can you share what you've gotten from them? Thanks.



I have the leaf 2 and yep moulds. They do nice stuff and I want more but I'm trying to behave (not the cheapest you can get but so detailed). They apologised because it took them 1 day to pack my order lol. Best customer service ever. If you get some, my experiments worked out 3% sodium lactate on CP soaps or prepare for bent corners. All good with melt & pour. These are CP soaps made with the mould and a pic of one of the moulds.


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Feb 28, 2014)

Love them!
I know you guys are serious simple  because you paid over $15 for a singe mold


----------



## Khanjari (Feb 28, 2014)

Yes, I found this mold very interesting. I remember seeing this mold and thinking.... hmm! Really very detailed I must say!


----------



## Happysoap (Mar 1, 2014)

Cutter said:


> Yeah, only problem with AliX is that most of their products have to be bought in pretty serious quantities - generally 100s if not thousands of pieces per order. As I stated Ebay, Etsy, Mini in the Box, etc are all better and easier for this sort of thing.



I have never bought more than three items on aliexpress.com and all my soap stuff is from there. There is a search button "one piece" and it gives you the single item listings. Also if you ask the supplier, most of the time they will send you one piece.


----------



## SparkyM (Mar 9, 2014)

What about payment? I've seen a lot of AliX vendors don't take CCs or even Paypal but insist on money orders or other weirdness where you won't have any recourse if they don't send you the product.


----------



## Khanjari (Mar 9, 2014)

SparkyM said:


> What about payment? I've seen a lot of AliX vendors don't take CCs or even Paypal but insist on money orders or other weirdness where you won't have any recourse if they don't send you the product.



That's a problem for me! I am a CC person!


----------



## Sea Beauty Soap (Mar 12, 2014)

I have and never had a problem.  Make sure to read their policy about returns.  There are many different sellers on Etsy and not all policys are the same.


----------

